# New code of conduct comes into effect from midnight tonight



## Joe Blow (6 February 2005)

From midnight tonight the new code of conduct comes into effect.

Please review it immediately: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/help/terms

If you choose to remain a member of Aussie Stock Forums after two weeks from today then your acceptance of this new code of conduct is automatic. For convenience you will find a permanent link to it at the bottom of every page.

From tomorrow onwards I plan on weeding out those who would prefer to play the man (or woman) instead of the ball. There are other forums for those who wish to play puerile personality games or hurl playground insults. I won't stand for it here.

Thank you for your time.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## dutchie (6 February 2005)

Good work Joe!

Hope this stops the nitpicking from now on.

Don't be afraid to weild your scythe - genuine members will support any decisions you may make.


----------



## doctorj (6 February 2005)

*shudders at number 10*


----------



## phoenixrising (7 February 2005)

You have my full support for your stand Joe.

Cheers


----------



## RichKid (7 February 2005)

doctorj said:
			
		

> *shudders at number 10*




yeah DocJ, I kinda feel hard done by too when our ideas may be used without acknowledgement or permission. Seems like a simple courtesy and maybe if it is possible reasonable steps should be taken to ascribe statements to the source (nickname). Also, when people post, if an idea was originally someone elses (eg a particular method or technique) then it should be ascribed to the source so readers of the post can check the source for verification.

One thing I think should've gone in (and which I should have thought of earlier) is that people shouldn't be allowed to ramp on these forums- I recall at the 'birth' of these forums that a lot of people commented favourably on this aspect of ASF.  Perhaps an anti-ramping clause should be inserted. There's no point in having a thread where the vast majority of posts are one sided and are from the same person, especially if the views/clamis aren't backed up reasonably. If there isn't enough interest in a thread there's little point posting daily to keep it at the top of the list.

The code looks good though, we may end up refining it as things go on but hopefully we wont have to cite it often.

Good work so far Joe!


----------



## money tree (7 February 2005)

I wont be posting much until #10 goes

vote with your feet


----------



## Joe Blow (7 February 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> yeah DocJ, I kinda feel hard done by too when our ideas may be used without acknowledgement or permission. Seems like a simple courtesy and maybe if it is possible reasonable steps should be taken to ascribe statements to the source (nickname). Also, when people post, if an idea was originally someone elses (eg a particular method or technique) then it should be ascribed to the source so readers of the post can check the source for verification.
> 
> One thing I think should've gone in (and which I should have thought of earlier) is that people shouldn't be allowed to ramp on these forums- I recall at the 'birth' of these forums that a lot of people commented favourably on this aspect of ASF.  Perhaps an anti-ramping clause should be inserted. There's no point in having a thread where the vast majority of posts are one sided and are from the same person, especially if the views/clamis aren't backed up reasonably. If there isn't enough interest in a thread there's little point posting daily to keep it at the top of the list.
> 
> ...




Thanks RichKid,

I've added code number six which deals with ramping and altered the wording on code ten (which is now code eleven).


----------



## stockgod (7 February 2005)

good call


----------



## baglimit (8 February 2005)

6. Any post that is simply a blatant ramp of a stock will be deleted. Continued ramping will result in the suspension of your Aussie Stock Forums account. 

but joe, where would those who listened to my 'blatant ramp' be without the opportunity to hear it (porper, fleeta etc)....sorry couldnt resist.

as this forum grows, the subjects are getting more appealing - great stuff.


----------



## idribble (8 February 2005)

Your rules are designed to fit the style of a very prominent poster who takes issue at opposing views and demands justification for all comments.  Makes one uneasy at thought of posting or replying.

I shall enjoy viewing and remaining silent.


----------



## RichKid (9 February 2005)

idribble, please feel free to suggest specific changes if you think something is amiss, I'm sure Joe takes all comments on board and the code has changed since its first draft as Joe took specific concerns into account.


----------



## wayneL (10 February 2005)

I reckon Joe's taken a bit too much stick over this COC. It's going to be really hard to please everyone and I think he's done pretty well trying to alleviate  peoples concerns really.

My $0.02 worth. Joe, I think you need some moderators to keep the volatile ones in line.

I would volunteer, but I'm probably one of the one's who'll need straightening out from time to time LOL.

Yer doing a good job mate.

Cheers 
Wayne


----------

